# [SOLVED] Configuring a Gaming Controller pad with Call of Duty 4 ?!?!?1/1?



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a computer gaming controller... and it seems to be working...
i configured it using the "Game Controllers" menu on control panel.

How do i configure it to use on Call of Duty 4?
I tried going to Controls / Multiplayer controls... then manually setting the buttons... no luck

any help?!!?!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Configuring a Gaming Controller pad with Call of Duty 4 ?!?!?1/1?*

make sure that COD 4 supports Gamepads

check this freeware : Xpadder

it can emulates Keyboard and mouse on your Gamepad

so instead of using Keyboard and mouse, you can use Gamepad

it does not aonly work in games, it works on Windows too I think
give it a try


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Configuring a Gaming Controller pad with Call of Duty 4 ?!?!?1/1?*

I tried Xpadder and this program does recognize them but how to i program the keyboard using it>???

I have a specific list of keyboard buttons that i want to control with the gamepad.

Like the "W" button. I want it so that when i press UP on the left analog stick, it presses "W" (because when u hold "W" it runs on Call of duty 4)

And i need to control that with each other button function in this FPS game..

This Xpadder seems to see where everything is... and notices what im pressing... but how to i integrate it using xpadder


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Configuring a Gaming Controller pad with Call of Duty 4 ?!?!?1/1?*

I tried Xpadder and this program does recognize them but how to i program the keyboard using it>???

I have a specific list of keyboard buttons that i want to control with the gamepad.

Like the "W" button. I want it so that when i press UP on the left analog stick, it presses "W" (because when u hold "W" it runs on Call of duty 4)

And i need to control that with each other button function in this FPS game..

This Xpadder seems to see where everything is... and notices what im pressing... but how to i integrate it using xpadder

EDIT.........

Sorry for the double post .. something went wrong when i tried the quick reply


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Configuring a Gaming Controller pad with Call of Duty 4 ?!?!?1/1?*

ok this is going to be long, so do as follows :

- open the program
- click on the yellow area to create a new profile
- now, a window should appear where you can see different tabs
- choose Sticks tabs and click on enabled, follow the instructions on screen
- click on Stick 2, click on enable and follow the instructions on screen
- now choose Dpad Tab, mark enabled also follow the inst. on screen
- choose the buttons Tab, now press all the buttons on your gamepad to add them on the window (where you can see "Abc" and a space besides it is where you can rename each button
- choose the Finish Tab and press Close
- now you can see a grey window with the buttons and sticks, Dpads on the screen, clicking each one of them should bring a window containing Keyboard on the left and mouse on the right. Now you can assign the buttons and the pads

- you can see in the yellow zone "<--- Click to save as..." so press the gamepad mark and choose save as
- save it where ever you want
- each time you need to play COD 4 with your gamepad, the software should be running, don't worry though it doesn't take much RAM at all or any CPU usage

Good Luck


----------

